# OS pour macintosh Performa 200



## insomniakMAC (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, voilà, j'ai découvert les mac depuis peu, grace au mac book pro, pour le boulot
(je suis infographiste 2D/3D) et depuis, je suis addict 

je me suis inscrit pour une demande, et à coté de cela je me rend compte que ce forum est genial, une mine d'or en information 
Alors voici ma question: 
je viens d'acheter un macintosh Performa 200, mais seul hic, je n'ai pas d'OS 
Quelqu'un sait il m'aider? ce serait genial 

Amicalement,;
insomniakMAC


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Janvier 2010)

Regarde sur MacTracker

http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/

Y a toutes les spécifications dont l'os nécessaire.


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2010)

Idéalement un 7.1
Assez abouti et très léger.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

Pareil, je préconise un 7.1 offert par Apple sur son FTP d'ailleurs.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux partitionner et en installer plusieurs (hé oui sur Mac c'était possible à cette époque et même avant) 

Un 7.1, voir un 7.5.5 et un 7.6 sur autre partition.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Janvier 2010)

Wai mais l'intérêt pour une telle machine pour un particulier, surtout à l'époque n'est pas très grand.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5345315 a dit:
			
		

> Wai mais l'intérêt pour une telle machine pour un particulier, surtout à l'époque n'est pas très grand.



Certaines applis n'ont pas supporté toutes les maj d'OS. Ceci dit il manque le support de la 6.0.7 pour certains oldies sympa 

Heureusement j'ai un LC II qui le supporte très bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais bon, faut voir, parce que de base, ce Mac était fourni avec 2 Mo de Ram (soudés), et on pouvait le monter à 4 (+ 2 x 1Mo), 6 (+ 2 x 2Mo) ou 10 Mo (+ 2 x 4Mo), et selon ce qu'il a, avec 2 Mo, je préconiserais de ne pas dépasser le 7.0.x, avec 4 ou 6, le 7.1, et de ne mettre le 7.5.5 qu'avec 10 Mo !


----------



## pulsaracat (8 Janvier 2010)

nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...
je fais tourner un 8.6 avec sheepshaver (coup de bol j'avais encore dans mes cartons un cd original contenant la precieuse rom...) et je dois dire que certaines applis me rendent encore bien service, comme claris draw (rigolez pas... pour du vectoriel simple c'est largement au niveau de ce qu'on peut trouver maintenant, si si), mon Golive favori, le 3, celui d'avant Adobe et mon jeu favori : Bubble trouble. 
Pour le systeme 7.1 effectivement il est en telechargement sur le site Apple.
Pour des vieilles appli, un petit detour sur le grenier du mac s'impose. on y trouve des pépites...


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, faut voir, parce que de base, ce Mac était fourni avec 2 Mo de Ram (soudés), et on pouvait le monter à 4 (+ 2 x 1Mo), 6 (+ 2 x 2Mo) ou 10 Mo (+ 2 x 4Mo), et selon ce qu'il a, avec 2 Mo, je préconiserais de ne pas dépasser le 7.0.x, avec 4 ou 6, le 7.1, et de ne mettre le 7.5.5 qu'avec 10 Mo !



Dommage que la Sonnet Presto Plus passe pas dans cette machine. C'est la solution pour les LC et les Color Classic 

Je l'ai mise dans mon LCIII qui a ainsi 32+32+4 Mo de RAM, un 68040 33/66 et Ethernet en RJ45.


----------

